
Alex: ML-enhanced range index, similar in functionality to a B+ Tree - ingve
https://github.com/microsoft/ALEX#introduction
======
instance
Discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23571741](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23571741)

------
afgasofgnio
This looks like a cool technology. But I must object to using "ML" to refer to
every type of statistics. This is _linear regression_ , which is about the
least exotic thing I can think of.

------
proverbialbunny
Mmm tasty.

If anyone wants a backstory building up to this data structure checkout this
talk: [https://youtu.be/sPhpelUfu8Q](https://youtu.be/sPhpelUfu8Q) He builds
an rrb-tree which uses the same underlying concepts ALEX uses, just without
the ML-enhancement.

------
scared2
Already discussed previously on HN

